# Calentamiento en cable AC Xerox Phaser 3425



## HUKE02 (Ago 26, 2015)

Tengo una impresora xerox Phaser 3425 la cual no encendia... buscando el manual de mantenimiento encontre como extraer la tarjeta electronica de la fuente y alli encontre 2 capacitores de 1000uf por 35vol... 2 capacitores de 1500uf por 10vol y 1 capacitor de 1000uf por 16vol los cuales se encontraban dañados... Al momento de cambiarlos el unico que tuve que modificar por el hecho que no lo encontre fue el capacitor de 1000uf por 35 que en su lugar coloque otro de 1000uf por 50vol... Cosa que no deberia darme problemas puesto que la capacidad de 1000uf la estoy respetando. 

Bueno al momento de armarla y encenderla... la impresora realiza el proceso enque comienza a calentar la unidad del fusor y pasado unos 30 segundo deberia apagarlo... Pero no ocurre eso, la impresora sigue haciendo el proceso de mover los rodillos del toner y la unidad fusora no la apaga y el cable de conexion electrica se empieza a calentar de forma alarmante y tengo que desconectarla para evitar un corto en el peor de los casos. 

Si hago la prueba sin el toner la impresora no tiene mayor detalle y no se calienta el cable... Pense que prodria ser la unidad fusora y la he cambiado por otra que esta operativa y ocurre lo mismo... he revisado las conexiones a tierra de la impresora por si alguna estuviera floja pero no... 

Anexo mas abajo la foto, los capacitores cambiados estan enmarcados con un circulo en rojo. ...


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 26, 2015)

Busca y *desconecta* el TRIAC que manda tensión a la lámpara del fusor.

Prueba que pasa con el calentamiento del cable.


----------



## ElectroWero (Ago 26, 2015)

No sera que el cable que tiene no aguanta la corriente? Consiga uno de buen calibre o uno de otra impresora con las mismas caracteristicas, a veces la solución es la mas simple.

Saludos y hasta la próxima.


----------



## HUKE02 (Ago 27, 2015)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Busca y *desconecta* el TRIAC que manda tensión a la lámpara del fusor.
> 
> Prueba que pasa con el calentamiento del cable.




Realice la prueba... desconecte el TRIAC en la tarjeta de la fuente que da conexion a la unidad fusora y el cable no calento... hizo el proceso en que tarda como 30 segundos en que mueve los engranes y paro con normalidad. (al rato como 2 minutos dice la pantalla de la impresora FALLO DEL FUSOR)

En otra prueba hice el cambio del cable electrico AC por uno mas grueso y no pude notar si se calentaba pero si me di cuenta que al no apagarse la unidad fusora ya se estaba persibiendo un olor a plancha quemada y tuve que desconectarla rapidamente... No creo que sea el fusor pues el que estoy usando es el que esta operando en otra impresora del mismo modelo y funciona perfectamente... y el que tenia esta impresora que estoy revisando se lo puese a la impresora que funciona y trabaja de igual forma sin mayor detalle


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 27, 2015)

El mensaje "Fallo del Fusor" aparece porque no llegó a temperatura de trabajo en el tiempo establecido.

Revisa el TRIAC que no esté en corto o que no se halla hecho un corto en el impreso cuando reemplazaste  los capacitores.


----------



## HUKE02 (Ago 27, 2015)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Revisa el TRIAC que no esté en corto o que no se halla hecho un corto en el impreso cuando reemplazaste  los capacitores.



Revice nuevamente la posicion de los capacitores y estan bien colocados (+ en + y - en -) la zona donde va soldado el componente no hay señal de haber ocurrido un corto... Revice el TRIAC y no hay señal de corto... medi los capacitores y resistencias cercanos a ese TRIAC y no he encontrado algo... Me encuentro revisando con lupa por si existe alguna soldadura fria.


----------



## HUKE02 (Ago 27, 2015)

Bueno comento que revisando la fuente me dio por cambiar un capacitor de 1000Uf por 16Vol que marcaba 900Uf por uno nuevo (cosa que no lo habie hecho solo quite los que estaban hinchados) y le puse un cable de impresora (que por lo general son mas gruesos) y conometre el tiempo que tarda en ensender (54 seg) y la he armado... La impresora ha realizado todo su procesos y me dice en la pantalla LISTA y he impreso 3 hojas de prueba y no ha pasado nada estraño... La probara hasta mañana y les comento los resultados.

Muchas agracias Sr Fogonazo por todo. y al compañero ElectroWero


----------

